# Le sondage supra-ultime



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

Parce ce que c'est important de mieux vous connaître, voici LA question fondamentale pour cet hiver :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Parce ce que c'est important de mieux vous connaître, voici LA question fondamentale pour cet hiver :



t'aurais du attendre le printemps y'aurait eu au moins des fleurs


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

C&#8217;est fou comme on est sollicité ici.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2005)

C'était vraiment très intéressant.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

Finn sors de ce corps !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Va falloir arrêter hein, avec vos sondages...   

Bon, j'ai répondu quand même...  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2005)

J'en ai marre d'être sondé, d'toute façon on l'a toujours dans le Q...


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

je répondrais pas, je répondrais pas, je répondrais pas, je répondrais pas, je répondrais pas,...

"soupir" je rêve d'un sondage sur la vie sexuelle des fourmis rouges....'tain que de frustrations :rateau:


----------



## danar (14 Décembre 2005)

hein ? quoi ? :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d'être sondé, d'toute façon on l'a toujours dans le Q...



 Quelle répartie!


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d'être sondé, d'toute façon on l'a toujours dans le Q...



Mais pas du tout chers macgéennes, chers macgéens,
il sera tenu compte de l'ensemble des résultats ainsi que de vos remarques pour établir les prochains sondages et décider des orientations des prochaines commissions visant à définir des stratégies dirimantes quant à la conceptualisation des synergies à venir.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Quelle répartie!




Normal...  à force d'être sondé :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "soupir" je rêve d'un sondage sur la vie sexuelle des fourmis rouges....'tain que de frustrations :rateau:



Bah ?  "Juste fais-le" comme on dit chez Nique  :style:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Normal...  à force d'être sondé :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> il sera tenu compte de l'ensemble des résultats ainsi que de vos remarques pour établir les prochains sondages et décider des orientations des prochaines commissions visant à définir des stratégies dirimantes quant à la conceptualisation des synergies à venir.




Pitié


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pitié



Bah quoi ?  C'est interdit de parler *de *politique, pas de parler *commes les *politiques !


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2005)

Et moi qui me croyait insondable avant de fréquenter ce forum, mon ego en prend un sacré coup.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout chers macgéennes, chers macgéens,
> il sera tenu compte de l'ensemble des résultats ainsi que de vos remarques pour établir les prochains sondages et décider des orientations des prochaines commissions visant à définir des stratégies dirimantes quant à la conceptualisation des synergies à venir.



c'est une bonne décision  

il ne reste plus qu'à déterminer -démocratiquement- la façon dont seront choisis les membres (de toute confiance, cela va de soi) qui auront l'honneur -et la lourde charge- de composer lesdites commissions :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?  C'est interdit de parler *de *politique, pas de parler *commes les *politiques !



tant que t'agis pas comme eux  






_...suis dehors _​


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ?  C'est interdit de parler *de *politique, pas de parler *commes les *politiques !




je savais qu'il manquait qqchose à la charte   

Idées de sondages:

1. au sujet de la chart...difficile mais prenant...
2. la vie sexuelle des fourmis rouges.... puissant mais je crains les dérives
3. pour ou contre le nano...tabou
4. vos sous-vétement en hivers...pour ou contre les string par grand froid
5. vos sondages favoris ....hautement difficile, je ne donne pas 2 pages à ce sondage... etc

 

Comité pour la liberté de sondage :mouais:


----------



## danar (14 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui me croyait insondable avant de fréquenter ce forum, mon ego en prend un sacré coup.



Tant de choses nous paraissent insondables, et puis un jour...


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Tant de choses nous paraissent insondables, et puis un jour...



On se retrouve à l'hosto, sur le ventre, incommodé par un corps étranger...


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Idées de sondages:
> 
> 1. au sujet de la chart...difficile mais prenant...
> 2. la vie sexuelle des fourmis rouges.... puissant mais je crains les dérives
> ...


Tu sais ce qu'il reste a faire pour trouver lequel faire.....
...
...
un sondage!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je savais qu'il manquait qqchose à la charte
> 
> Idées de sondage
> 
> ...


 Ca dépend qui le porte (le froid a des vertus chez les un que n'ont pas les autres&#8230


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend qui le porte (le froid a des vertus chez les un que n'ont pas les autres?)




D'où l'utilité d'un sondage    :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

ça devient du grand n'importe quoi :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça devient du grand n'importe quoi :mouais:




Qu'est ce que tu en sait...:mouais:


...T'as fait un sondage ? :mouais: 

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'utilité d'un sondage    :love:



Brillant!


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Brillant!




Pas de flash, pas de flash...suis sensible des yeux :love: :rateau:


----------



## danar (14 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> On se retrouve à l'hosto, sur le ventre, incommodé par un corps étranger...



je dirais bien que seules les voies de Dieu sont inson... impénétrables, mais là, je parle religion et aïe ! il faut pas.

 

restons en à l'hosto. C'est plus cool. Quoique.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de flash, pas de flash...suis sensible des yeux :love: :rateau:




D'où les lunettes...


----------



## reineman (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça devient du grand n'importe quoi :mouais:





ca vé toué?


----------



## danar (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de flash, pas de flash...suis sensible des yeux :love: :rateau:



c'est pas des lunettes de soleil que t'as sur les yeux ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas des lunettes de soleil que t'as sur les yeux ?




Ah oui !


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ca vé toué?


ouais 

je me son...tate ... enfin j'hésite à ouvrir un sondage sur la nécessité de jeter loin très loin, un boulet à chaque pied,  tous ces ploucs excités du post qu'arrêtent pas de poster des sondages qu'on s'en tape le kiki de sonny là où il reste de la place ( sur les forums j'entends )


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais
> 
> je me son...tate ... enfin j'hésite à ouvrir un sondage sur la nécessité de jeter loin très loin, un boulet à chaque pied,  tous ces ploucs excités du post qu'arrêtent pas de poster des sondages qu'on s'en tape le kiki de sonny là où il reste de la place ( sur les forums j'entends )



Laissons le kiki de Sonny sur le coté (ca va encore 'deborder' cette histoire)


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais
> 
> je me son...tate ... enfin j'hésite à ouvrir un sondage sur la nécessité de jeter loin très loin, un boulet à chaque pied,  tous ces ploucs excités du post qu'arrêtent pas de poster des sondages qu'on s'en tape le kiki de sonny là où il reste de la place ( sur les forums j'entends )






> la jeune fille aux mains



Hors chart...allez zou avec deux boulets rouges


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

Et celui de supermoquette, il est pas terrible???


----------



## reineman (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais
> 
> je me son...tate ... enfin j'hésite à ouvrir un sondage sur la nécessité de jeter loin très loin, un boulet à chaque pied,  tous ces ploucs excités du post qu'arrêtent pas de poster des sondages qu'on s'en tape le kiki de sonny là où il reste de la place ( sur les forums j'entends )



c'est juste ce que tu dis...cette inflation du sondage sans queue ni tete!....mais j'ignorais que le kiki de sonnyboy était a ce point passé en proverbe dans le langage populaire!...


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et celui de supermoquette, il est pas terrible???


je ne me prononcerai pas là-dessus  

naméo


----------



## reineman (14 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et celui de supermoquette, il est pas terrible???



Disons que dame nature l'a moins généreusement gaté....


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je ne me prononcerai pas là-dessus
> 
> naméo




Je parlais de ceci mademoiselle...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Disons que dame nature l'a moins généreusement gaté....



C'est l'hiver...


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Disons que dame nature l'a moins généreusement gaté....



C'est pas Super(la queue de la)Comete non plus !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hiver...




Et oui les branches sont basses.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Super(la queue de la)Comete non plus !


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ceci mademoiselle...




Rocco sort de son...c....orps :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2005)

Quant à moi il m'importerais beaucoup de connaitre, par voie de sondage, ce que les utilisateurs du forum décideraient s'ils étaient confrontés au choix suivant :

Préféreriez-vous avoir des jambes en mousse, ou des bras de neuf mètres ?

_Pour raisons des professionnelles, bien entendu_


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rocco sort de son...c....orps :mouais:


de qui donc ?  :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> de qui donc ?  :afraid:




Je suis un saint je ne parlerais qu'en présence d'une.... voir plusieurs... bières....

PS: Rocco est sorti ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> PS: Rocco est sorti ?


et toi tu comptes le faire ? ... loin ... très loin ...


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu comptes le faire ? ... loin ... très loin ...




Suis déjà sorti  :mouais: 

Non mais t'as vu ce qui passe ? [mode Bashung on]


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi il m'importerais beaucoup de connaitre, par voie de sondage, ce que les utilisateurs du forum décideraient s'ils étaient confrontés au choix suivant :
> 
> Préféreriez-vous avoir des jambes en mousse, ou des bras de neuf mètres ?
> 
> _Pour raisons des professionnelles, bien entendu_



Faut pas se plier en 4 pour une reflexion 6 facile. Ni 1 ni 2, je me plis en 4 pour boire ma biere à grande engambée. Bréf, rien de 9.


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas se plier en 4 pour une reflexion 6 facile. Ni 1 ni 2, je me plis en 4 pour boire ma biere à grande engambée. Bréf, rien de 9.




Tournée générale :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout chers macgéennes, chers macgéens,
> il sera tenu compte de l'ensemble des résultats ainsi que de vos remarques pour établir les prochains sondages et décider des orientations des prochaines commissions visant à définir des stratégies dirimantes quant à la conceptualisation des synergies à venir.


T'as essayé l'ACIDE ACETYL SALICYLIQUE :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé l'ACIDE ACETYL SALICYLIQUE :mouais:




de l'aspirine quoi ! a essayer aussi un peu de chlorure de cétylpyridinium...


----------



## Fulvio (14 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi il m'importerais beaucoup de connaitre, par voie de sondage, ce que les utilisateurs du forum décideraient s'ils étaient confrontés au choix suivant :
> 
> Préféreriez-vous avoir des jambes en mousse, ou des bras de neuf mètres ?
> 
> _Pour raisons des professionnelles, bien entendu_



Oh, c'est dur comme question, ça.

Le problème des bras de 9 mètres, c'est que c'est pas commode pour un informaticien. Sans compter que si on lève les bras, l'afflux sanguin risque de faire exploser le coeur et le cerveau.

Le problème des jambes en mousse, c'est qu'il y aura toujours un con pour vous moquer en chantant du Patrick Sebastien.

Allez, je dis les bras de 9 mètres. J'irai travaillé dans un cirque et je deviendrai l'amant des soeurs siamoises et de la femme à barbe (tant pis pour la femme tronc, mais avec des bras de 9 mètres, ce sera trop difficile).


----------



## jugnin (14 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que si on lève les bras, l'afflux sanguin risque de faire exploser le coeur et le cerveau.



Ouarf ! J'avais pas pensé à ça. Moi qui croyais pouvoir me reconvertir en changeur d'ampoules pour cathédrales-ou-toutes-sortes-d'édifices-électrifiés-et-un-peu-hauts, c'est raté.
Sur ce, je retourne donner des paffes géantes à mes enfants (vous verriez un peu l'inertie d'une main propulsée dans un mouvement circulaire à neuf mètres de son axe, c'est tout à fait stupéfiant).


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Et avec tes grandes oreilles (voir avatar), le mélange doit être follement incroyable esthétiquement


----------



## quetzalk (15 Décembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> On se retrouve à l'hosto, sur le ventre, incommodé par un corps étranger...



Tu veux dire qu'on risque de te mettre un ferrero rocher dans la boîte à chocolats ?     
Mais c'est horrible ! :afraid: :afraid: :sick: 


[(petite explication sur les ferrero) ]


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Aie.. Si quetzalk s'y met, on est mal barrés    :love:

On va finir marrons


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2005)

*Jouer avec les aliments *
finit toujours par déraper.

Tenez, par exemple l'autre jour, j'ai entendu l'histoire de la petite Manon qui s'ennuyait un peu et cherchait dans la maison avec quoi elle pourrait s'amuser. C'est alors qu'elle a trouvé une bouteille de champagne dans le cellier et ...

Ah zut la charte.





:rose:


----------



## Imaginus (15 Décembre 2005)

Une fille de vignoble sans doute  



Punaise c'est aussi poillant que de regarder cette grosse vache de Maria Carey tremousser son 52 sur le plateau de la star ac...


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

Je ne peux pas répondre, j'ai lu de travers : Que pensez-vous des sondages sur les enquêtes d'opinion ?
Ou : Que pensez-vous des opinions des sondages sur les enquêtes ?

:sleep:


----------



## z-moon (15 Décembre 2005)

Fichtre! (diantre! ingcrédibeul!)
c'est fou le nombre de sondages qui sont tombés ces deux derniers jour   
*donc cette fois on en est totalement sûr :
la fonction sondage du forum marche à la perfection!*   :love:     

(ps : là j'ai juste voulu vérifier que la fonction *combo smileys* fonctionnait bien aussi!
  :love: )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2005)

Un supra-ultime sondage ? 'tain, je suis battu à plate couture ! Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un supra-ultime sondage ? 'tain, je suis battu à plate couture ! Mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.


Hum ! Faisez gaffe, les sondages en prennent des grands coups derrière la tronche en ce moment... sauf ...


----------



## z-moon (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jouer avec les aliments *
> finit toujours par déraper.
> Tenez, par exemple l'autre jour, j'ai entendu l'histoire de la petite Manon qui s'ennuyait un peu et cherchait dans la maison avec quoi elle pourrait s'amuser. C'est alors qu'elle a trouvé une bouteille de champagne dans le cellier et ...
> Ah zut la charte.
> :rose:



Et faudrait pas que le bouchon saute!   

:rose:


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Rooooh, bande de petits cochons... on vous a pas dit ce qu'elle faisait avec la bouteille, elle la rangeait dans un casier simplement... Mais elle pensait àààààààà....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh, bande de petits cochons... on vous a pas dit ce qu'elle faisait avec la bouteille, elle la rangeait dans un casier simplement... Mais elle pensait àààààààà....




*Oui  mais*
elle a peut être rangé la bouteille dans le casier certes oui mais le bouchon, il est passé où le bouchon ?







:hein:


----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui  mais*
> elle a peut être rangé la bouteille dans le casier certes oui mais le bouchon, *il est passé où le bouchon* ?
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a une réponse dans les extraits


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une réponse dans les extraits




Oui ...c'est cela oui :mouais:


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

encore un tradada qui sert a rien.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














un comme je les aime quoi!​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

supra-ultime.......


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

comme l'intra-flood ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

faut pas se plaindre après...


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Gagné !

Au suivant. Merci pour les prétextes


----------

